# Queen Vic's London



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

Just heard on the grapevine that the Queen Vic's in East India Dock Road is going to be demolished along with the church next door. Not many seamen there now, but all the same another old landmark going to make way for flats!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

The Queen vic must be about the last of the seamans missions of the old Welfare Board. They used to be all over the place.
They need the place for the yuppies, seaman are not in fashion now, Ex seaman are even more out of fashion.

best regards
jimmys


----------

